# Cold Smoking Salmon



## mds51 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have just cured an entire fillet of Salmon with the skin on and it is in the refrigerator forming the Pellicle since last night. I will be cold smoking it with my AMNPS this evening for the the OU/A&M game . Would it affect the smoking process if I put a light coat of Olive Oil on the fillet to hold crushed black pepper to add a little flavor? I used a lot of Orange and Lemon Zest and fresh Dill, but it could use a little more pepper flavor. Thanks mds51


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 4, 2013)

The pellicle is kinda tacky

Why not try and see if CBP will stick without any oil?


----------



## mds51 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Todd!! i think you are right and i will do it that way. The cold smoke time is so short that I do not want to keep the milder Alder wood from doing its job. I have not purchased Smoked Salmon since I got  the AMNPS and the guidance from this forum!!  Go Sooners!!! mds51


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 4, 2013)

The last time I made bacon, the pellicle was very tacky, and I smothered both sides in CBP

Previously, I lathered the bacon with honey, but the honey would burn in the pan.

I hope you're taking pics.....

Care to share the recipe?


----------



## mds51 (Jan 4, 2013)

I will take some pictures of the final results. . I modified one off the forum by adding  Fresh Dill Orange and Lemon Zest and Orange flavored Vodka sprinkled on the Dill. I saw he recipe on the Food Channel and did a little mofifying. The rest is just 1/2 cup Brown Sugar and 1/2 cup Kosher Salt., and 1 Tablespoon of CBP which i forgot to add. I did use 1/2 Teaspoon of Cure #1 since I am cold smoking this fish. The cure amount was calculated by the weight of the fillet.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

When I add seasonings to the fish I smoke, I do it right after rinsing the brine. It will stick to the pellicle fine too without anything else. FYI a little pepper goes a long ways on salmon!


----------

